# CIA student knives.



## jordandid (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey so I'll be attending the CIA within the next month for there bachelors program. Do any current students or alumni know about the knife set you receive upon starting? Just wondering how the are or if I should bring some of my own as well. Thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They are overpriced.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

If they're _"included" _(you already paid or you gotta pay anyway or you can't get out of it) in all the other costs, then why not? If you've gotta pay extra for them, well, you can do better. Trust me on this ... you're gonna have a lot more things much more important to do and/or think about than your choice of knives.


----------



## jordandid (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure your knife set is included in tuition.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK then. I guess that should answer your question. Why pay for something else that you will be getting already.


----------



## jordandid (Dec 30, 2012)

I know I wouldnt go out and buy knives if I was getting a set included in tuition. I was just wondering if any alumni knew anything about the knives you receive. I have a a knife roll with some nice knives already so was just just curious.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I AM SICK OF  EVERY DAY, EVERY WEEK, EVERY MONTH AND ,EVERY YEAR HEARING ABOUT  GINZO AND JAPANESE KNIVES ON THE SITE, IN FACT ALL KINDS AND BRANDS .

     IF I WANTED TO KNOW ALL ABOUT THEM I WOULD GO TO WILLIAM SONOMA OR A HARDWARE / CUTLERY SITE.

.  LEARN COOKING FIRST AS THAT'S WHAT THE PURPOSE OF CHEF TALK WAS WHEN I JOINED.

  SORRY IF I OFFEND SOME OF YOU BUT THAT'S  THAT'S MY OPINION.. IF ANYONE WANTS ANY INFO JUST WRITE IT IN  THE SEARCH BOX AND INFO FROM THE MANY 100 S   OF PAST POST WILL POP UP AND  ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS  EJB


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*LOL. *_

_Don't sugar-coat anything_ *ChefEdB* _... just say what you mean. _


----------



## jordandid (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I actually did do a search for this and have been looking other places online to no avail.Im not sure exactly what you are saying seeing as I dont mention all these Ginzo and or Japanese knives. I was simply interested in what the CIA supplies students, I thought it might be a nice discussion.


----------



## dennie (Jan 18, 2012)

chefedb said:


> I AM SICK OF EVERY DAY, EVERY WEEK, EVERY MONTH AND ,EVERY YEAR HEARING ABOUT GINZO AND JAPANESE KNIVES ON THE SITE, IN FACT ALL KINDS AND BRANDS .
> IF I WANTED TO KNOW ALL ABOUT THEM I WOULD GO TO WILLIAM SONOMA OR A HARDWARE / CUTLERY SITE.
> . LEARN COOKING FIRST AS THAT'S WHAT THE PURPOSE OF CHEF TALK WAS WHEN I JOINED.
> SORRY IF I OFFEND SOME OF YOU BUT THAT'S THAT'S MY OPINION.. IF ANYONE WANTS ANY INFO JUST WRITE IT IN THE SEARCH BOX AND INFO FROM THE MANY 100 S OF PAST POST WILL POP UP AND ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS EJB


When I know about the internet, the first thing i learned is not to use caps


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

He's just having a bad day... the meds wear off you know.

Take your own knives see how they compare with the 'given' knives (that you paid way to much for!) and see which you prefer.

Don't spend money for prestige... learn your trade and then come back and TELL ALL OF US HOW TO DO THINGS ONCE YOU HAVE THE TITLE OF COOK.  (no you won't be a chef... just a cook)

Being a CHEF means you are in charge of a kitchen, plain and simple.


----------



## beardedcrow (Oct 1, 2012)

My GF went to culinary school (not CIA) but the ones included were terrible.



I'd bring just a personal chef knife.

Maybe you could just gift the knife set after?


----------

